# 7-10% tips



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Thats how much of my income is tips. Seems awfully low compared to some others. I don't know what my Lyft numbers are but on Uber I've got 300 five star ratings and 12 four star ratings. People seem happy, they laugh, the are treated to Starburst, water, hand sanitizer, gum, tissues, wet wipes, and cell charging. I call them by their name and I ask how the interior temp is for them. The thank me for the ride, they smile, they say I'm the most professional car/driver they've even been experienced. So why the low tips????? I get amenities not generating tips, sort of, but I don't get my rating being so high and my tips so low.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

FinerThings said:


> Thats how much of my income is tips. Seems awfully low compared to some others. I don't know what my Lyft numbers are but on Uber I've got 300 five star ratings and 12 four star ratings. People seem happy, they laugh, the are treated to Starburst, water, hand sanitizer, gum, tissues, wet wipes, and cell charging. I call them by their name and I ask how the interior temp is for them. The thank me for the ride, they smile, they say I'm the most professional car/driver they've even been experienced. So why the low tips????? I get amenities not generating tips, sort of, but I don't get my rating being so high and my tips so low.


Uber riders, as a whole, are non tippers. Uber created this culture from the beginning when it actively told riders not to tip.

For the love of God stop with the water, candy, and gum.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> People seem happy, they laugh, the are treated to Starburst, water, hand sanitizer, gum, tissues, wet wipes, and cell charging.


 Whaaaattttt??
Okay, I'm fine with offering a cell charger, but only because I want to ensure they have ample battery power to tip me through the app.
But Starburst, water, gum, etc.... please, just stop it already!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I offer NO water, NO hand sanitizer, NO candy, NO gum, NO aux cord and NO chargers. I do NO drive thrus, and I don't load or unload any luggage. 

This week I was tipped 11/20 Lyft rides, and 9/18 Uber rides. It's not about giving shit away, but rather about providing a quick, safe and professional ride.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I ran 9 percent this week and gave out nothing!


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I don't give out stuff to get tips, I know that doesn't help, I do it because I enjoy it. Not very many people even want any of it. It's so cheap... the water is only 12.5 cents a bottle, negligible, considering how little of it I give out. And I don't offer anything on short rides. I like it when people smile and say good job and thank me. I like doing a good job, aside from the expectation of a safe, timely ride. I was unable to work for a long time and it was hard to not feel productive, needed or even wanted. So I guess I appreciate working and I enjoy going the extra mile now and hearing people say how much they appreciate me, which they do. Still don't know what I'm doing wrong in regard to tips though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> Still don't know what I'm doing wrong in regard to tips though.


You're going above & beyond. It's not necessarily you. When Travis founded Uber, he convinced the traveling public that the "_tip_ _is_ _already included in the fare!"_


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Before Uber started "upfront fares" I was getting 20-30% in LV. Now, it's about 7-15%...seemingly pretty much random. I have on occasion received nice tips because of the music I play on a great speaker system...Hotel California, Candy Man, Dream Baby, Barry White's top 2 hits, and others. Music can be good a convo starter. Try some good tunes. But, the fact is Uber is now hogging the increased fares ...and pax don't have as much money to tip with. Uber has effectively taken a chunk of our income in two ways...and, Uber does want us broke so we are compelled to drive for mere peanuts. Try some music. GL.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Would love to try music, but I don't like music and I'd rather have teeth pulled than drive in a tiny, enclosed space with it playing for 6+ hours a day. Thanks though. I do play KPBS, if I play anything. The news sparks lots of convo too. I actually don't have a problem with convo...it's going all day unless someone is putting off quiet vibes.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

It really is ingrained in people that u don't tip uber drivers.My Aunt never tips uber and she use to always tip cabs .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> I do play KPBS, if I play anything.


That's you're problem right there!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> I don't give out stuff to get tips, I know that doesn't help, I do it because I enjoy it. Not very many people even want any of it. It's so cheap... the water is only 12.5 cents a bottle, negligible, considering how little of it I give out. And I don't offer anything on short rides. I like it when people smile and say good job and thank me. I like doing a good job, aside from the expectation of a safe, timely ride. I was unable to work for a long time and it was hard to not feel productive, needed or even wanted. So I guess I appreciate working and I enjoy going the extra mile now and hearing people say how much they appreciate me, which they do. Still don't know what I'm doing wrong in regard to tips though.


You're doing nothing wrong. Uber told riders they don't have to tip and they *still tell them that* in some ads.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

People are becoming cheaper and cheaper. Plus with the upfront pricing / rate increase, a lot of pax think that that extra money is going to us (it's not), so they don't feel the need to tip. I've had so many pax say to me "boy, this ride was pricey! You guys must be making a killing!" I just turn to them and give them this look:


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Did 18 EU deliveries yesterday. 1 tip for $2 from a college student


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I agree that the main problem with the lack of tips is that the original UBER concept was a cashless experience with no tipping involved at all. They added tipping but quietly and without fanfare to the public. Tipping in the Uber app is not in the forefront and is sort of buried back there after the rider rates the driver. Many riders aren't interested in rating their driver and just skip right through those screens and never even think about a tip. Rather than give us a pay raise I wish UBER would have a tipping bar pop up and it defaults to 20% and the rider uses a slider to raise or lower it and even choose to give zero if they wish. That would change everything imo.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Don't ask for a tip,if someone says o man u got a good fare. Nothing wrong w saying I only get so and so. If they open the door. A few might throw u a little something. Each person who had a fare 10 or more tipped $2 ,it would help.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Got to have a tip sign.








If you don't you can't complain about not getting tips. You will notice the difference your first shift.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

7-10% is a reasonable number. But consider this: all tips are costless revenue, so they go straight to your [pre-tax] bottom line.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

It's not you. Bus riders don't tip ! That's who your market is when you drive uber X and lyft base fares, bus riders, cheap, poor, under-employed public transit riders. Ever see a tip jar on a bus ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> Thats how much of my income is tips. Seems awfully low compared to some others. I don't know what my Lyft numbers are but on Uber I've got 300 five star ratings and 12 four star ratings. People seem happy, they laugh, the are treated to Starburst, water, hand sanitizer, gum, tissues, wet wipes, and cell charging. I call them by their name and I ask how the interior temp is for them. The thank me for the ride, they smile, they say I'm the most professional car/driver they've even been experienced. So why the low tips????? I get amenities not generating tips, sort of, but I don't get my rating being so high and my tips so low.


Here is a hint. Stop giving out free shit.

I don't give you anything but a welcoming smile and polite conversation if requested. A safe and secure drive is a given regardless.

My tips are usually at a ratio of 2 -4 riders, per each 10 rides I give, and 7-10% is the norm for me as well. Dan2miletripguy has the correct and obvious answer. TK was a dick and this policy proves it.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> but only because I want to ensure they have ample battery power to tip me through the app.


 Sucker


----------



## Guty (Aug 27, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> Got to have a tip sign.
> View attachment 275401
> 
> 
> If you don't you can't complain about not getting tips. You will notice the difference your first shift.


I thought about placing a sign like that. I get one freakin tip out of 30+ rides. It's ridiculous!


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Yep, I'm currently on a 17 trip tip-less streak on Uber. Most pax are cheap.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Don't forget about that idiot drivers that lie to their riders about how they are making SO much money! These clowns do as much damage as Travis' anti-tipping yet underpaying style.



Seth619navy said:


> Most pax are cheap.


I agree but you do have to specify the type of pax. On the weekends when I am driving 80-90% tourists, my tip percentage doubles or even triples from the typical 7-12% range. People who use Uber every day to commute to work think it is quite the expense, especially after the upfront and booking fee increases. They either don't know how much Uber gets of what they pay or think the drivers should just quit if the $2.60 fare isn't enough. "They get to sit in their car and drive people around while I have to go do an 8/10/12 hour shift doing [insert crappy job]".

I am not necessarily justifying it, but you should definitely understand it. That is why I have absolutely no qualms 1-star unmatching these commuters as a part-time driver more interested in higher grossing trips. They take Uber/Lyft almost every day, so they can easily absorb the 1-star and get a more accommodating driver the next time.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I always mention to people that talk about their job how important tips must be to their overall income. The guy that spends his day delivering furniture, the restaurant server, the barber, yes - the stripper. 

People that rely on tips for income are the worst offenders. I'd rather not get a tip from the suit and tie guy going to the airport for a business trip than not get a tip from a bartender. 

Because the bartender knows better. The suit, he just doesn't care. 

Either way, I'm not getting a tip, but I ding the bartender harder than I ding the suit. For all the good it does me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Looking at my 2018 numbers over the year 8% of my gross was from tips. I don't have a tip sign. I do have a charger always out and available for cell phones. It is a 3 in 1 charger and only cost me a few bucks online. Many people comment about how nice it is to have a charger available for multiple devices. Those people are normally the ones that leave a tip. I don'y supply water, candy, hand sanitizer or snacks. Only had one person ask if I had water and snacks. She was kind of a needy person from an exclusive members only place. I let her have a bottle of my water and a pack of saltines I had. Oh she was so thankful. As she gets out of the car I hear the you are not getting a tip line, "I'll take care of you in the app". Guess what, no tip for that ride. I doubt I'll ever offer anyone a bottle of water from my stash again.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I've only been at this for a couple weeks (nights and weekends). I only offer a charging cord. No water/mints/candy/etc. I would offer an aux cord for longer rides, but my head unit doesn't actually have an aux port. I've only had one group (4 pax) ask for music. I let them connect a phone via Bluetooth. They really liked my car audio (aftermarket speaker/amps/sub), and even commented on it. 20 minute ride. Didn't tip.

Best tip so far was a $5 cash tip on a $2.85 minimum ride.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I just figured my last week driving. Took two days off, and two partial days.

81 trips with 32 tips or right at 40% of the riders tipped

However, as a percentage of the total dollars? Tips accounted for roughly only 15% of the take. Largest tip was $5 a couple of times.

Strange is the percentage per day

High: Sunday 10 trips - 10 tips
Low: Tuesday: 18 trips - 4 tips

This gig is just so random

BTW: I have charging cords and starlight mints. In the summer I do supply water, but there are maybe one taken per week. I have had to take 2 wrappers out of the car since putting in the mints, so it has not been a problem. Young Mothers with children love em. In December I had small candy canes in the back. Big hit.

I have not seen a cash tip since the beginning of the year, which seems incredibly strange.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> Thats how much of my income is tips. Seems awfully low compared to some others. I don't know what my Lyft numbers are but on Uber I've got 300 five star ratings and 12 four star ratings. People seem happy, they laugh, the are treated to Starburst, water, hand sanitizer, gum, tissues, wet wipes, and cell charging. I call them by their name and I ask how the interior temp is for them. The thank me for the ride, they smile, they say I'm the most professional car/driver they've even been experienced. So why the low tips????? I get amenities not generating tips, sort of, but I don't get my rating being so high and my tips so low.


You're doing well - 10% is good. I average 2-3% on Lyft and almost nothing on Uber.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Last 5 today


----------



## UberDudeDenver (Feb 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Here is a hint. Stop giving out free shit.
> 
> I don't give you anything but a welcoming smile and polite conversation if requested. A safe and secure drive is a given regardless.
> 
> My tips are usually at a ratio of 2 -4 riders, per each 10 rides I give, and 7-10% is the norm for me as well. Dan2miletripguy has the correct and obvious answer. TK was a dick and this policy proves it.


I have to agree. I don't give out anything, but i still manage to regularly get tips on 30-50% of my rides. I think the key is what areas you serve. I avoid economically depressed areas and pool rides when I can. Those types of riders seem never to tip. They are looking for the cheapest possible transportation and don't want or can't afford to spend extra on a tip.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FinerThings said:


> Thats how much of my income is tips. Seems awfully low compared to some others. I don't know what my Lyft numbers are but on Uber I've got 300 five star ratings and 12 four star ratings. People seem happy, they laugh, the are treated to Starburst, water, hand sanitizer, gum, tissues, wet wipes, and cell charging. I call them by their name and I ask how the interior temp is for them. The thank me for the ride, they smile, they say I'm the most professional car/driver they've even been experienced. So why the low tips????? I get amenities not generating tips, sort of, but I don't get my rating being so high and my tips so low.





CTK said:


> Uber riders, as a whole, are non tippers. Uber created this culture from the beginning when it actively told riders not to tip.
> 
> For the love of God stop with the water, candy, and gum.


Yes, but please do fill their mouth with hand sanitizer if they request the aforementioned!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

My last Uber night out: 8 out of 13 tipped, 3 out of 4 Lyft tipped.

I usually hover around 50% tips, though. As a percentage of income, it usually brings in an extra 20 to 25% at least.

Last week, in-app = 357.72 normal trip income, additional 85.00 in-app tips (and an additional 45+ in cash tips) just on Uber, similar numbers on Lyft, though.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> My last Uber night out: 8 out of 13 tipped, 3 out of 4 Lyft tipped.
> 
> I usually hover around 50% tips, though. As a percentage of income, it usually brings in an extra 20 to 25% at least.
> 
> Last week, in-app = 357.72 normal trip income, additional 85.00 in-app tips (and an additional 45+ in cash tips) just on Uber, similar numbers on Lyft, though.


Lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Last night: 3 Uber rides, all tipped. 13 Lyft rides, 8 tipped. 

$144 on a Tuesday night? yes, please!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

that's 7-10% too many tbh. Tips should be done away with.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> that's 7-10% too many tbh. Tips should be done away with.


you need a new hobby. You should hang out at the park and give away candy to the lonely looking kids. that will get you a bigger reaction than here.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> you need a new hobby. You should hang out at the park and give away candy to the lonely looking kids. that will get you a bigger reaction than here.


Posting rational (perhaps differing) opinions on forums is not what I would consider a hobby. If I was seeking attention as you purport to claim, my first choice would not exactly be uberpeople. There is social media for that.

Tipping is irrational and is unfair to everyone (including the service provider like drivers,waiters, and the customer) except the business. Why do you support it?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Posting rational (perhaps differing) opinions on forums is not what I would consider a hobby. If I was seeking attention as you purport to claim, my first choice would not exactly be uberpeople. There is social media for that.
> 
> Tipping is irrational and is unfair to everyone (including the service provider like drivers,waiters, and the customer) except the business. Why do you support it?


You are here for the attention, go away.


----------

